# Applying rubber cove base



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I got a request for an estimate to paint a bunch of offices but they want the rubber cove baseboards installed. I've never done it and I'm not a handyman type.

I know I won't get the painting work if other contractors offer the cove installation.

Maybe I can hire a handyman. What's the going rate to install that sh*t?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> I got a request for an estimate to paint a bunch of offices but they want the rubber cove baseboards installed. I've never done it and I'm not a handyman type.
> 
> I know I won't get the painting work if other contractors offer the cove installation.
> 
> Maybe I can hire a handyman. What's the going rate to install that sh*t?


I think you just glue them on with PL or the likes. I imagine around $1.50/lin.ft? Cut them square in the corners. Not sure how you would do an outside corner..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> I got a request for an estimate to paint a bunch of offices but they want the rubber cove baseboards installed. I've never done it and I'm not a handyman type.
> 
> I know I won't get the painting work if other contractors offer the cove installation.
> 
> Maybe I can hire a handyman. What's the going rate to install that sh*t?


Oh, you can do it! IDK what to charge for it but it's pretty easy. You might have to trial and error on inside and outside corners but it's mostly straight runs. If you know any carpet guys, they'll teach you how to do the corners.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Same thing happened to me. I went to Youtube, bought the gun, Googled the price per foot and figured it out pretty quick. You got this.


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 10, 2019)

Easy to do. I do it often for the College I work for. Get large caulking gun and adhesive spreader at Home Depot or carpet store. Cut the base at inside corners and on outside corners scar the back side and prefold the corner before applying adhesive. Have a hot glue gun also for some of the stubborn outside corners that don't stay tight to the wall.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 27, 2017)

I had "one" very bad experience with the base with Self-Stick Adhesive.
I agree with above: a good construction adhesive or contact cement.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Speak of the devil...I’m currently performing a 1st time installation on 6 rooms and was just reading the tech sheet on the wall base adhesive I bought, stating the adhesive cannot be used on non-porous surfaces. I primed the drywall with BM 023 primer. The tech sheet states that paint needs to be removed...I think I’m just running with it. I removed the existing base over unprimed drywall, tearing nearly all the paper off the gypsum. Spent a lot of time on the repairs/skim coating all the walls and priming...hope it sticks and stays! Maybe overkill, but I’m doing my cuts on a compound miter saw!


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

You'll need a heat gun. It's not as simple as people are making it out to be. That's why there are contractors making a living doing cove base.

Let the adhesive sit for the proper amount of time. It will work, even if it seems counterintuitive. 

Dont use construction adhesive...you're screwing over the next guy. There us a reason it has it's own adhesive. Would you put up wallpaper with liquid nail?


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't use PL, a few of us laughing at that one. Google "Cove Base Nozzle" for your caulking gun, makes it easier, suggestions of having a heat gun handy is bang on also. As painters are concerned, keep the adhesive below the top by at least half an inch, so when you press it on it does not squeeze out the top! Take a bit of trial and error test time.
Cheers






^^The Correct Way ^^


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have installed both rubber and clay based cove base. The rubber is a lot stronger and has more of a memory, which makes wrapping corners more difficult. I started replacing wet adhesive with thin carpet adhesive tape. It bonds extremely well. Especially around outside corners. I've yet to remove any cove base with adhesive tape, but I'm sure it's as much of a pain as it is removing dried adhesive.

With the tape, there is virtually no clean up.


----------

